
WhatsApp having new colors you need to be aware - mobappdaily
http://www.mobileappdaily.com/2017/05/26/warning-whatsapp-new-colors-nothing-deceptive-adware/
======
softprodigy
Thanks for the share!

~~~
mobappdaily
Your Welcome

